# Tyranid Battleforce, new or old?



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

I can buy either the old Nids Battleforce (Bear in mind I only have a HT and 8 Genestealers ATM), or the newer one? The newer one will cost me £5 more.

For those who don't remember/know of the old Battleforce, it swapped out eight of each type of Gaunt for a Carnifex. Which would be more benifical as a starter set? Eight Hormagaunts, eight Termagants, eight Genestealers and a Tervigon/Carnifex (I have some ScyTals left from the Tyrant to make him into a Tervigon, and can easily get some Green Stuff or equivalent) and three Warriors or sixteen Hormagaunts, sixteen Termagants, eight Genestealers and three Warriors?

Midnight


----------



## Blackhiker (Dec 28, 2007)

I would personally suggest going with the older set to get more big things faster.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

And Tervigon or Carnifex? (Probably a stupid question)

Midnight


----------



## ROT (Jun 25, 2010)

Go with the newer, you can buy a carnifex for £10 off ebay, and convert that.

And if you want a Tervigon, you'll need like 20 spare termigants just for the effect, so it'd probably be more beneficial to you.

As for Tervigon vs Carnifex? That's a dumb question, because it depends on your list.

I'd always vote for tervigon - better unit all round, very very good unit overall.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

ROT said:


> As for Tervigon vs Carnifex? That's a dumb question, because it depends on your list.
> 
> I'd always vote for tervigon - better unit all round, very very good unit overall.


Thought so. Thanks for the help!

Midnight


----------



## Eleven (Nov 6, 2008)

ROT said:


> As for Tervigon vs Carnifex? That's a dumb question, because it depends on your list.
> 
> I'd always vote for tervigon - better unit all round, very very good unit overall.


These are contradictory statements. 

which is it? a dumb question with no right answer? Or is the answer tervigon, heh.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

old battleforce is better value

Carni is solid not as good as it used to be and it now has to compete with a trygon for HS space 

Honestly All the terigon conversions based off a single carni I've seen look awful


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

OLD!!! Fortunately, I stocked up on four battleforces before the new one came out, so I had four Carnis to convert into Tervigons and Tyrannofexes.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

The old one by far!

Even if Carnifexes are nerfed in the 5th ed 'dex, they are still worth it for conversions into Tervigons, or else there are some epic looking Tyrants made from Carnifexes.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Very well, old it is. All the lists I make end up having a Tervigon, but I never seem to have enough room for a Carnifex. I did some checking, and with the old Battleforce you save about £2 from buying the newer one.

Midnight


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Get the older one, the newer one is a joke.


----------

